# From Iams to Canidae (8 weeks)



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello!

I am a newbie here to the V forum, yet quite excited to join. Last Saturday (12th) I welcomed my new 8 weeks old Vizsla, Bleu to my house. The previous owner was feeding her an Iams brand of which she gave me. She was aware that I would transition Bleu from Iams to a more quality food, Canidae. This, I have gradually done over what has now been six days. Here's my issue:

I am finding that Bleu poops rather excessively, though what I perceive as "normal" stool. She poops before her 7am feed, while eating (as though it did not all come out), and about two to three times thereafter. All of this within 45 minutes of waking. I am curious to know if this is due to the food transition???

I do not free feed her. She eats twice daily, two cups. The excessive poop happens in the morning. Sometimes she goes in the afternoon, but definitely once after her evening (4pm) feed. My concern is simply the amount of times she poops in the morning.

Any thoughts or ideas out there?


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I got my vizsla just one week before you, and the breeder was already feeding her candidae. It mighg just be their age, but my pup Bacon would poop as she was eating too. She poops about three times a day and I feed her three times a day though. I am switching her to Blue Buffalo right now, and the pooping while eating has at least gone away. I bet this is more because of her getting another week older and gaining more control of her digestive system. I woukdnt worry, as your pup gets a little older in the next couple weeks, I think she will start to be more regular. Have fun with her, these are the greatest pups ever


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would help at all, but I had my V on 4 meals a day at 8 weeks old, up until she was about 4 months and then reduced this down to 3 for a few months and then down to 2. 

This may allow her tummy to digest the smaller quantity of food property and as such may regulate her functions a bit more. 

Just an idea ... I'm not vet!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had dogs in the past and they NEVER pooped this much! Bleu goes like 8 times in a day. Wow! I'm hoping it's because of the food transition... I hear Canidae is a really good brand. It gets great reviews, particularly for V's. 
Lilhoosier32, what makes you switch to Blue Buffalo?


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Where I live, Blue Buffalo is sold at petsmart so its convenient. It is just a small step below candifae from what I've read and much more practical to find in an average pet store.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, okay. Yes, I have heard of the difficulty finding Canidae. Here in the bay area it seems more accessible. Today was the first day that I gave her all Canidae without adding it to the Iams. No stool issues other than still going like 8 times daily. I'm hoping that changes as she acclimates to everything. I just can't imagine her going that much lifelong. ???


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Our V is almost 15 weeks. We switched him to Acana after a few weeks. It didn't seem to increases his stools only made them a little softer during the transition. However he does poop a lot...way more than I remember my previous dogs (non V's). He almost always has to go in b/w meals as well. I think it's just the breed from what I have read. Very fast metabolism's. I'd be more concerned if the stools remain soft vs amount. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, for that! Bleu's stool is definitely healthy. It isn't runny at all. I am just AMAZED that she can go nine times in a day!! This is CRAZY to me! Can you imagine the number of wee wee pads I go through? I had to come up with a wee wee pad system. lol Bleu goes when she wakes up, while eating, and like twice after that (all within up-to-40 minutes), and then in the early afternoon. Then she goes again after her second meal. Where is all of this poop coming from??? I certainly hope she grows out of this, because there's no way I'll be able to take her out this much in a day once she's trained outside...


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow that is a lot. Mac usually goes in the morning when we let him out, during or right after his breakfast (although this is usually two back to back poops which I count as one), sometimes during the day (at lunch), and then one or two more at night (either one when we get home or during his walk, or during/right after his dinner, and sometime before bed on his last walk. So probably b/w 4-6 times a day. My last dog which we put down only a few months ago only went twice a day, but I don't remember how much as a pup. 

Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it....they just process the food really quickly. Once your fulyl switched over to Canidae she should go less, as there more stuff that your V will use in it (higher protein, etc) vs the cheaper stuff like Iam whihc has a lot of grain etc in it, that really isn't used by your dog...and thus more poop. Also keep in mind you should probably feed your dog less w/ the Canidae as it much more nutrient/protein rich so you don't need to feed as much (as we did when switching to Acana). 

Lastly, w/in a week of getting Mac (@ 7 1/2 weeks) we switched to twice a day. They get used to it very quickly and you avoid the pooping during the day...necessary for us as I only get home at lunch for a quick walk, don't have time to feed and wait. Anyway, just feed more during the two meal times should you go this route, we've found it very beneficial, and Mac tends to be more prone to actually finish his meals as opposed to picking at it based on this routine. We do a cup in the mornign and two at night, but of course will totally depend on the appetite, metabolism, and body type of your V. 

Best of Luck w/ it whatever you decide on.

Cheers


----------



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

Macaroni!

Your response was right on time with other events of the day. Thank you for such thorough and useful feedback. I found out that I was feeding Bleu too much, due to a misunderstanding with the information the breeder provided. Guess what? Today, Bleu has already pooped a LOT less!! This is wonderful. The Canidae is a wonderful food and it is working wonders for Bleu. I'm able to see a difference just in changing the amount today. Yay!!! Whew! It feels good knowing that she is on the path.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Bleu that's great....hope it keeps going so well!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just be careful not to withold food. These Vs need allot of food to keep from being skinny! I wish Copper would eat 3x a day on a regular basis.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 18, 2011)

Bleu would eat all day long if I let her. It was obvious that the two cups daily was too much, because she was just pooping it right out which means her body didn't need it and the nutrients weren't being absorbed. I cup her down to a cup that I may increase to a cup and a half. The thing about Canidae is that it is not a "filler" food, which means I don't have to giver her as much. Since I've decreased her food, she pooped five times yesterday versus nine. That's a HUGE difference! I'll see how it goes today. So far she has pooped twice--upon waking and after eating. In the past, she would have pooped five times already! I'm not withholding, I am simply not over feeding.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah just use your good judgement on it...which you obviously are. If the ribs really start to show then increase it. Mac gets 3 cups a day (he's 3 1/2 months). And I think Canidae and Acana are fairly similar (grain free, similar protein content, etc), both 5 Star. But he's a solid boy 25 lbs already - but he definitely isn't a huge eater and I wish he'd eat more as his ribs are just now starting to show a little too much. 

Anyway..as you know they do poop a lot..but glad it's a little more under control.


----------

